# Sable German Shepherd color change



## Justin0406

I few months ago I asked about the color change of sable german shepherd pups... My sable is on the lighter side and I was wondering if he would get darker... Here are a couple of pics showing his changes...
He's four months...


----------



## NarysDad

Part of the reason he was so light before was that he hadn't got his adult hair yet. Now it looks that his adult hair either is coming in or has already. They can change and even get darker as he gets a bit older too


----------



## chicagojosh

great pics. my sable progressed basically the same way. he was a bit darker to start, but filled in just like yours


----------



## trish07

What a beautiful dog, I love the colors so much!


----------



## williamcanfield

Here is a comparison for you. This is Sampson who was out of our last litter.. First pic hes 7-8 weeks.. Second pic he was about 12 weeks.. Last pic he was 16 weeks.. Definetaly a color change..


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Here's another series of pictures--I'd call this a "dark red sable"--although I've seen darker red sables.

about 6 weeks:










about 9 weeks:









About 12 weeks:










At 7 months (just this week):


----------



## JKlatsky

In my experience from about 5 months on they will change a little but not a lot. The coverage (where their black is) will not change much. You won't suddenly see the black go down the legs. However the darkness of it will change some depending on how much undercoat the dog is carrying, season etc. That's in part why I put in the months when these pictures were taken...My sable dogs have always seemed to be a little lighter in color in the summer months, and they also will look darker after a good brushing when I get excess undercoat out. 

Argos at 5.5 months. (Aug)









Argos at 8 months-Right before his first real coat blow.









Argos at 15 months. (June)









Argos at 22 months (January)









Argos at 2.5yrs (October)


----------



## KZoppa

JKlatsky said:


> In my experience from about 5 months on they will change a little but not a lot. The coverage (where their black is) will not change much. You won't suddenly see the black go down the legs. However the darkness of it will change some depending on how much undercoat the dog is carrying, season etc. That's in part why I put in the months when these pictures were taken...My sable dogs have always seemed to be a little lighter in color in the summer months, and they also will look darker after a good brushing when I get excess undercoat out.
> 
> Argos at 5.5 months. (Aug)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argos at 8 months-Right before his first real coat blow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argos at 15 months. (June)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argos at 22 months (January)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argos at 2.5yrs (October)


 
Sorry for pretty much reposting your entire post. Its all i could do right now lol. But my 15 weeks old lil sable girl is looking very similar to your dog here so it gives me a rough idea of what she'll look like. 

As far as all the other pictures posted, thanks! i've been interested in seeing color changes in other pups so this post is very cool for me. I'll try to post my own pictures of Shasta when i'm able to. Also... seeing how big other dogs are at 4 months, i'm wondering if Shasta is stunted lol.


----------

